# Howto für wine? (gelöst)

## flubber

Hi,

gibt es für wine eigentlich eine verständliche howto?

Ich habe wine gemergt und wollte damit DVD-Shrink zu laufen bringen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

sobald ich aufrufe "wine shrink.exe" (habe die exe umbenannt), kommen ein paar wilde Zeilen auf dem Monitor und danach

habe ich im Textmodus 2 senkrechte Linien mit dem Programmnanen auf dem Monitor. 

Die Suchfunktion und auch google brachten mich nicht wirklich weiter.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, was ich beachten muß.

FlubberLast edited by flubber on Sat Apr 02, 2005 10:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

Welche Wine-Version nutzt du denn? Ich würde immer zu der aktuellen ~x86 raten.

Eigentlich hatte ich mit dvdshrink keine Probleme. Du kannst ja nochmal versuchen dein wine verzeichnis zu löschen (~/.wine) und dann dvdshrink neu zu installieren.

Schau auch mal in man wine bzw. man wine.conf für ein Anleitungen.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## SinoTech

So ein Zufall. Habe gerade eben auch nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht DVD-Shrink zum laufen zu bekommen. Habe dann das hier gefunden (Und funktioniert sogar  :Smile:  )

(Ausschnitt von hier : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-206520-highlight-dvdshrink+wine.html):

```

I've been struggling with this off and on, getting DVD Shrink 3.2 to work in wine to preserve the menus. I finally did it by getting it to do the ripping of the CD. If I rip first with dvdrip and then do re-author(which seems to be the only option because of the window that only says 'Shortcut' if you try to do anything else after ripping it with another application), it loses the menus. So, I merged a new version of wine. In case it makes any difference, this is the version.

[color=red] 

app-emulation/wine-20050111

[/color]

Then I ran the following commands to setup wine and DVD Shrink:

[color=red] 

wine

winesetuptk

wine dvdshrinksetup32.exe

[/color]

This setup my ~/.wine directory, with config file and fake_windows directory.

Now I needed to check the config file add fix it so DVD Shrink will work with the CD drive. So the following two sections were modified to say the following:

[color=red] 

[Drive M]

"Type" = "cdrom"

"Path" = "/mnt/cdrom"

"Label" = "CD-ROM"

"FS" = "win95"

"Device" = "/dev/cdroms/../ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd"

[/color]

[color=red] 

[AppDefaults\\DVD Shrink 3.2.exe\\Version]

"Windows" = "win2k"

[/color]

Obviously, "Device" or "Path" may be different for you, or you may have a different drive letter for the CDROM.

Finally, I added a symlink to /mnt/cdrom so wine will know where it is:

[color=red] 

ln -s /mnt/cdrom ~/.wine/dosdevices/m:

[/color]

Now I can start up DVD Shrink, click on 'Open Disk', and have it rip and shrink the DVD and create an iso for me to use with growisofs. This keeps the menus, and all the parts you want(ie, you might want to leave out audio tracks in languages you aren't interested in, which can make a difference in how much things have to be shrunk, but even if it is shrinking down to 50%, it is very difficult to tell the difference.

```

Last edited by SinoTech on Tue Mar 29, 2005 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

Guckt ihr hier:

http://frankscorner.org

(ist jetzt zwar nichts zu DVDshrink zu finden, ist aber trotzdem nützlich.)

----------

## Pamino

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Guckt ihr hier:
> 
> http://frankscorner.org
> 
> (ist jetzt zwar nichts zu DVDshrink zu finden, ist aber trotzdem nützlich.)

 klar gibts des: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=dvdshrink32

Ich habe die angegebene version und es lies sich installieren. Habe es allerdings noch nicht mit einer DVD getestet..

Edit: Eventluell musst du noch das machen:

ln -s /tmp ~/.wine/dosdevices/t:

Bei mir hat er das gebraucht da sonst vieles nicht ging (er hat eben das tmp verzeichnis nciht gefunden)

----------

## Voltago

Hoppla.

----------

## flubber

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tips, ich werde es gleich mal testen und berichten.  :Smile: 

Flubber

----------

## flubber

Habe es getestet, das Ergebniss bleibt gleich, allerdings huschen solche Meldungen über den Monitor:

err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                             err:imagelist:IMAGELIST_InternalExpandBitmaps creating new image bitmap (x=1040 y=16)!

                                                   err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                err:imagelist:IMAGELIST_InternalExpandBitmaps creating new image bitmap (x=2080 y=32)!

                      err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                                                   err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                                                             err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                          err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

       err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                                    err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                 err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                                                              err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

                           err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!

Dann Meldet sich das Programm mit Textmeldung und ein paar Linien.

Ich habe auch schon wine neu gemergt, es ist jetzt r1 am Ende der Versionsnummer.

Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht gebacken. Ach ja, Windows ist auf der Mühle nicht installiert.

Flubber

----------

## TheCurse

Probier doch bitte die neueste Version von wine! Das ist im Moment 20050310. Du hast denke ich mal die im Portage als Stable markierte, also 20050111-r1. Da musst du also ein

echo "app-emulation/wine ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

machen und wine neu emergen, dann sollte er die 20050310 nehmen (kannst du ja mit der -p option erstmal überprüfen).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## flubber

Neue Version läßt sich nicht mergen, da kommen Fehler:

emenubuilder.exe.so

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050310/work/wine-20050310/programs/winetest'

make[1]: *** [winetest] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.

Jetzt noch irgendwelche Ausgaben und dann:

hlp2sgml.c: In function `main':

hlp2sgml.c:219: warning: `%x' yields only last 2 digits of year in some locales

gcc -o hlp2sgml hlp2sgml.o hlpfile.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050310/work/wine-20050310/programs/winhelp'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050310/work/wine-20050310/programs/winedbg'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wine-20050310/work/wine-20050310/programs'

make: *** [programs] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/wine-20050310 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 103, Exitcode 2

!!! all

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Das war also auch nix.

Flubber

----------

## TheCurse

Sind deine locales in Ordnung und das Datum richtig gesetzt?

----------

## flubber

Meine make.conf sieht so aus:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="X alsa alsa-oss dvd cdr gnome gtk2 divx4linux opengl xvid avi quicktime samba"

FEATURES="distcc -ccache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc/fstab"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

Flubber

----------

## kurt

hi,

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

eventuel musst du dein system mit "emerge world -e" neu bauen.

gruss 

kurt

----------

## psyqil

 *kurt wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j2"
> 
> eventuel musst du dein system mit "emerge world -e" neu bauen.

 Warum denn das? Wenn der Speicher reicht, spricht da doch nichts gegen, auch wenn auf 'nem Dual-P4 -j5 genügen sollte. (Macht das eigentlich Sinn?)

----------

## flubber

Wegen distcc paßt das mit MAKEOPTS="-j8" schon, daß dürfte es nicht sein.

Und neu bauen? Ehrlich? Das System ist neu.

Flubber

----------

## kurt

hi,

MAKEOPTS hat wenig mit dem speicher zu tun, sondern mit der anzahl Prozesoren u. den jobs die gleichzeitig verarbeitet werden dürfen.

und wine ist da ganz heikel.

gruss

kurt

----------

## psyqil

 *kurt wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS hat wenig mit dem speicher zu tun, sondern mit der anzahl Prozesoren u. den jobs die gleichzeitig verarbeitet werden dürfen.
> 
> und wine ist da ganz heikel.

 Naja, wenn ich acht GCCs gleichzeitig laufen lassen will, sollten die schon in den Speicher passen... Und wenn wine da heikel ist, wozu soll ein emerge -e world gut sein?

----------

## flubber

Das stimmt schon, aber bei kompilieren, sofern unterstützt, noch 4 andere Maschinen mit.

Aber ich probiere mal -j2

Flubber

----------

## psyqil

Ich hab's auch mal probiert, ein emerge wine mit -j8 braucht grob geschätzt 300MB und funktioniert wunderbar.

----------

## flubber

So, hab mal j2 genommen, auch das war ein Satz mit X, also nix.

Flubber

----------

## TheCurse

Hmm, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber du kannst auch mal die Version 20050211 ausprobieren, da lief das Programm bei mir auch drauf.

----------

## flubber

Es funzt jetzt, ich habe mir gedacht, ich machen mal nen emerge --world, mit allem Schnickschnack.

Wurde aber immer abgebrochen, beim überfliegen der Bildschirmzeilen, habe ich gesehen, das der

ein gcc-Problem hatte. Installiert war die 3.3.5 und gesucht wurde die 3.3.4. Im gleichen Moment

hatte ich mich erinnert, das es dazu mal einen Thread gab, hier im Forum gesucht, den Fix laufen

lassen und das Emerge lief durch. Danach Xine (neueste Version) neu gemergt, auch das funzte

und jetzt läuft es.

Flubber

----------

